# اقتراح----(قسم يوميات عاير)



## حبيب يسوع (8 مايو 2013)

اتمنى من ادارة المنتدى الموافقة على انشاء قسم بهذا المنتدى المتميز والذى يضم عدد كبير من العابرين بعنوان يوميات عابر
يستطيع كل عابر ان يعبر فيه عن اماله واحلامه والمشاكل التى يواجهها
يعبر عن مشاعرة عن المسيحية والفرق بين المسيحية والدين الذى كان يؤمن به
النصائح التى يوجهها الى العابرين الجدد والاخطار التى يمكن للعابر ان يبتعد عنها
اتمنى من ادارة المنتدى الموافقة على هذا الاقتراح مع ترك هذا الموضوع
مطروح امام اكبر عدد من الاعضاء 
اعتقد سوف يشارك عدد كبير من الاعضاء فى طرح وجهة نظرهم


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2013)

فكره هايله 
اتمني الاداره تنفذها
بس تعتقد ان مافيهاش خطوره علي حياتهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مايو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتمنى من ادارة المنتدى الموافقة على انشاء قسم بهذا المنتدى المتميز والذى يضم عدد كبير من العابرين بعنوان يوميات عابر
> يستطيع كل عابر ان يعبر فيه عن اماله واحلامه والمشاكل التى يواجهها
> يعبر عن مشاعرة عن المسيحية والفرق بين المسيحية والدين الذى كان يؤمن به
> النصائح التى يوجهها الى العابرين الجدد والاخطار التى يمكن للعابر ان يبتعد عنها
> ...



*ممكن نعمله كموضوع فى قسم الشهادات, ويتم تثبيته, فما رأيك ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## اليعازر (8 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ممكن نعمله كموضوع فى قسم الشهادات, ويتم تثبيته, فما رأيك ؟؟؟؟؟*



أنا مع هذه الفكرة...

ويبقى الرأي الأخير لصاحب الطلب حبيبنا " حبيب يسوع ".

.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مايو 2013)

اوافق على اقتراح الاستاذ/ صوت صارخ
وكذلك الاستاذ/ اليعازر
واشكر الجميع


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مايو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اوافق على اقتراح الاستاذ/ صوت صارخ
> وكذلك الاستاذ/ اليعازر
> واشكر الجميع



*تمام ...... ابتدى الموضوع بمذكراتك وبما تعانيه وما تراه .......*


----------



## candy shop (11 مايو 2013)

اقتراح جميل جدا 

ومكانه فعلا قسم الشهادات 

ربنا يوفقك
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2013)

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=232440*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 مايو 2013)

*فكره رائعه ومميزه*

*الرب يباركم*​


----------

